# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  AMD Prozessoren Powersaving bzw. cpu-idle

## Basti_litho

Hallo, hier ein kleiner hinweis zu AMD Prozessoren.

Ich war immer ziemlich genervt das anscheinend das CPU-Idle
bei meinem Athlon@1000Mhz nicht funktioniert hat.

Das habe ich gemerkt da ich  LVcool ausprobiert hab, plötzlich ist mein Prozi von 55°C auf 32°C gesunken. Daran hab ich dann gesehn das der Idle-modus anscheinend nicht gegriffen hat. Nach langem Googlen bin ich dann auf eine lösung gestoßen.

Kurzform: Dort wird erklärt das es drei methoden gibt um einen wirklichen IDLE-modus zu erreichen:

1. LVcool   allerdings nur für KT133/KT133A
2. Patch vom author   für KT133/KT133A KT266/KT266A    und AMD760
3. per Kommandozeile : mit setpci funktioniert auch mit allen Chipsätzen wie in der 2. möglichkeit

Letzlich muss aber immer (auser anscheinend beim LVcool) immer ein Kernel mit ACPI-Prozessor-unterstützung installiert sein.

Der Author weißt auch darauf hin, dass falls APM benötigt wird, man LVcool nehmen muss.

Bei mir läuft mein Prozi nun mit kühlen 37°C anstatt 57°C.

Und hier der Link:
http://cip.uni-trier.de/nofftz/linux...ing-HOWTO.html

Noch ein kleiner nachtrag: 
Es gibt anscheinend noch eine andere möglichkeit für KT266 chipsätze (mit APM und ACPI)
http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/linux/linu...2-25/0442.html

Auf Deutsch (Mini-Howto):
http://www.linuxwiki.de/PowersavingHowto

Mfg
Basti_litho

----------


## makrostyle

bin da ueber nen artikel gestolpert: 
http://www.zdnet.de/techexpert/artik...ool_00-wc.html
so ein tool braeucht ich unter linux  :Frown:   (board mit kt333 chip)
cheers tim

----------


## Basti_litho

@makrostyle: 

Ich hab leider grad keinen KT333 zur hand um es zu probieren, aber hast du es mal probiert mit den beschriebenen
methoden??
Anscheined unterscheiden sich die chipsätze KT266/A und KT333 nicht besonders (in diesem zusammenhang).

---------------------snip----------------------------------------
Bei den VIA-Chipsätzen KT266, KT266A, KT333 wird der Stromsparmodus durch das Setzen von Bit 1 im Register 95 und Bit 7 im Register 92 aktiviert
----------------------snip---------------------------------------

Ich hab dem Typen mit dem Patch eine mail geschrieben, mal schauen was - bzw. ob ich 'ne Antwort bekomme.

PS: mit einem Emnic 8TAX2+ hab ich's heute in der Arbeit probiert -> sofortige restarts 
Hängt anscheinend auch viel vom Bios + Board hersteller ab.

mfg

----------


## makrostyle

hm dann sollt ich das vielleicht mal probieren wenn in den gleichen register die gleichen bits gesetzt werden. dank dir, feedback wenn ich dazugekommen bin das auszuprobieren :Wink:  
cheers tim

----------


## Basti_litho

Ok, ich hatte nun ein mobo (KT3 Ultra Via KT333 MSI-6380) in reichweite und konnte mit erfolg die Temperatur von 47,5 auf 32°C senken.

Mit der Methode aus der Maillingliste:

setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 70=86
setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 95=1e

mfg

----------


## Kentar

Das einzige, das ich von LVCool berichten kann, ist, das es zwar kühlt (temperatur danach im Bereich von 33° anstatt 54°) allerdings läuft dann mein Internet nicht mehr und der Soundserver kann nicht mehr gestartet werden. Hab' das Programm also wieder deaktiviert. Schade!

----------


## Basti_litho

@Kentar: ich finde LVCool auch einer der schlechtesten methoden. Hast Du die anderen methoden ausprobiert???

Ich benutze schon lange kein LVCool mehr  :Smilie: 

mfg

----------


## Kentar

@Basti_litho
Danke für die Antwort!
Die SetPCI variante scheint zu funktionieren. Was nervt ist halt, das ich dies immer erst Einschalten, und dann bei bedarf wieder abschalten muss.Gibt es probleme, wenn ich das einfach eingeschaltet lasse?

Welche methode würdest du empfehlen?

Nachtrag: Ich habe nicht weit genug gelesen :Frown:  . Meine Probleme mit LVCool konnte ich komplett beseitigen, indem ich im Bios die Funktion PCI Master Read Caching auf enabled gesetzt habe. Jetzt habe ich bislang keine Probs. Trotzdem, die Frage bleibt!

----------


## Basti_litho

Also bei habe ich es immer an.

Ich finde auch die reaktionszeit sehr gut, geht schnell nach oben (wärme) und aber auch wieder schnell nach untern.  :Smilie: 

Ich würde sagen einfach mal testen ob es Probleme macht  :Big Grin: 

mfg

----------


## makrostyle

thx @basti,
ich hab den rechner jetzt um satte 20° kuehler! 
lvcool nutz ich nicht, sondern die zwei setpci befehle.
cheers tim

----------


## Basti_litho

@makrostyle: fein  :Big Grin: 


mfg

----------


## Kentar

Wo kann ich diesen Befehl einbinden, sodaß ich ihn nicht jedesmal nach einem Neustart neu aufrufen muss?

----------


## Basti_litho

Wenn du eine SuSE hast, dann am besten in /etc/init.d/boot.local

Ansonsten kannst du es in irgendein Script eintragen welches in deinem Runlevel gestartet wird.

Ich würde einfach mal unter /etc/init.d/rc5.d schauen welche dienste gestartet werden bzw. bei welchen du dir sicher bist das die gestartet werden, dann einfach in eins von denen eintragen.

Ich habe mir für solche zwecke mein eigenes script gebastelt - weil ich einige Sachen habe die ich starten -  oder Konfigurieren will, dort trage ich alles ein.

mfg

----------


## Mikey

hab ein 266er board und den 2.4.19er kernel.. also bleibt mir nur noch die setpci methode. apm hab ich deaktiviert, acpi wird beim booten aktiviert. aber meine cpu ist kein grad kühler als vorher ?! mit cpuidle unter windows hatte ich früher auch immer ca 20° weniger... hat das hier vielleicht jemand mit 2.4.19 getestet?

----------


## Basti_litho

@Mikey: Welches Board hast du genau??

Ist ACPI unterstützung im Kernel einkompeliert oder als modul?? 

Ist das modul ospm_processor geladen??

Es gibt für die 266chipsätze zwei methoden welche hast du probiert??

Fragen über Fragen  :Big Grin: 


mfg

----------


## Mikey

also mein board ist ein Epox 8KHA+

ich habe alles ACPI fest in den Kernel kompiliert und apm in der append Zeile ausgeschalten, beim booten steht auch in den Meldungen dass ACPI aktiviert wurde.
Damit hat sich die Frage mit dem Modul wahrscheinlich erledigt oder?
und aktiviert habe ich es mit

setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 92=EB

habe aber auch die beiden andern setpci befehle verwendet
setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 70=86
setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 95=1e

wie gesagt habe keinerlei auswirkungen feststellen koennen... und der rechner ist nichtmal zu 2% ausgelastet

----------


## Basti_litho

Ich hab schon gemerkt das das Board und Bios da mitspielen müssen, wie man oben lesen kann habe ich diese methoden auf einem Enmic 8TAX2+ ausprobiert (mit zwei verschiedenen Kernel) - sofortiger reboot  :Big Grin:  

Hab schon ne mail an Enmic geschrieben  :Smilie:  

Bisher hatte ich gute Erfahrungen mit MSI und Abit


Kannst nochmal ein biosupdate probieren, ansonsten weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter.  :Frown: 

mfg

----------


## Kentar

tja

ich muss leider vermelden, dass ich mit der Setpci methode die gleichen Fehler habe, wie Mikey: Es wird kein Grad Kühler. Allerdings habe ich noch den 2.4.18 er Kernel, sonst sind auch die Vorraussetzungen gleich.

Na ja, da werde ich wohl LVCool weiter laufen lassen. Und solange ich keine TV-karte habe, wird es mich sicherlich auch kaum stören. :Big Grin:

----------


## Mikey

den 2.4.18er kernel kannst du aber noch patchen beim 2.4.19er kommt ein fehler  :Frown:

----------


## dipesh

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei einem P3 Coppermine aus? Leider ist es mir aufgrund des fehlenden Tempsensors nicht moeglich das selbst zu prüfen :-( Stromsparen sollte aber auch bei solch einem System moeglich sein...

----------


## milamber

ähm, wird der Proz. wirklich kühler? Oder wird nur die Tempanzeige manipuliert?  :Big Grin: 
irgendwie kommt mir das seltsam vor. Die Temperatur geht viel zu schnell runter bzw. rauf. Ich habe eine Wasserkühlung und normalerweise schwankt die Temp. nur sehr langsam. Wenn ich den Rechner einschalte, dann braucht der eine ganze Weile bis er die endgültige Temp. erreicht hat. Aber kaum habe ich die Werte gesetzt, ist der Proz. gleich um 10°C kühler geworden (in 1 Sekunde!).

----------


## Kentar

die CPU verbraucht weniger Strom -> sofort wesentlich kühler da die Heitzleistung erheblich reduziert wird.

----------


## milamber

ja natürlich, aber selbst wenn ich die CPU komplett abschalte, das Material braucht eine gewisse Zeit um abzukühlen und mir kommt es ein wenig schnell vor.

----------


## Kentar

ansich hast du recht, doch hast du nur so wenig material (lediglich der Kern), der durch den Kühler sehr schnell abgekühlt wird.

----------


## arfman

da das hier ja ein Tips+Tricks Bereich (und kein Fragenstellen-Bereich) ist, trage ich noch was zum Thema APM bei:

wenn euer PC mit Debian und APM-unterstützendem Kernel beim Power off nicht ausgeht (es wird nur die Festplatte ausgeschaltet), dann fügt in die Datei "/etc/modules" hinter die zeile mit apm "power_off=1" ein. Bei mir hats geholfen.

----------


## carni

Hallo,

hab mir das durchgelesen und gleich mal ausprobiert. Ich bin begeistert. Nach ner halben Stunde war meine CPU-Temperatur um 20°C gesunken.
Nun, aber ihr wisst ja schon das es funktioniert. Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich noch ein schickes Skript zum starten und stoppen des Powersaving geschrieben. (Wobei man es ja nicht stoppen muss)
Naja, ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal allen zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruss, Patrick

P.S. Ist SuSE spezifisch. Für andere Distributionen sind evtl. kleinere Änderungen nötig.

----------


## Psychotronic

Welche von diesen Methoden funktioniert denn mit nem A7NX8 nForce2 board? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

----------


## milamber

wer mehr Interesse an diesem Thema hat, soll in die aktuelle c't (10/2003) reinschauen.

----------


## michel_vaclav

Super Sache, jetzt hab ich meinen Prozessor von 70°C auf 45 °C.  :Cool: 
Board ASUS A7V333.

michel_vaclav

----------


## Kentar

wie hast du das gemacht? Ich habe das gleiche Board, doch bei mir läuft es nicht. Google befragt => Mit den Ausus Board scheint es nicht zu laufen.

----------


## michel_vaclav

Hallo Kentar,

ich hab einfach die Zeilen
        /sbin/setpci -H1 -s 0:0.0 70=86 
        /sbin/setpci -H1 -s 0:0.0 95=1e 
verwendet. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es auch ohne geht, aber ACPI ist bei mir im Kernel und funktioniert auch.

michel_vaclav

----------


## michel_vaclav

Jetzt ist auch noch der Lüfter ausgegangen, so kühl ist der Prozessor. So ruhig wars noch nie im Büro. Ich bin echt begeistert.

michel_vaclav

----------


## Basti_litho

hier noch eine Ergänzung zu Boards mit KT400 Chipsätzen:

bei einem Bekannten und mir (ein "MSI KT400 Ultra" und ein "Asus A7V8X") funktioniert es mit folgende, Befehl:


```
setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 D5=EB
```

Gruss,
Basti

----------


## Basti_litho

Hab noch ein Programm gefunden (unterstütz mehr Chipsätze als in der HowTo beschrieben!), sehr zu empfehlen:

http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/jacob...l-0.2.0.tar.gz

MfG

----------


## farion

Meine CPU Athlon XP 2400+ hat im Schnitt Körpertemperatur (37) Grad - lohnt sich sowas dann überhaupt bei mir ?

bye far

edit: Hab das hier ausprobiert
setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 92=$(printf %x $((0x$(setpci -H1 -s 0:0.0 92) + 0x80))) (bus Disconnect when STPGNT detected) 
 setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 95=$(printf %x $((0x$(setpci -H1 -s 0:0.0 95) + 0x02)))  (VLink Auto-disconnect) 

Fazit: Meine CPU ist jetzt schon auf 34 Grad und das ohne Wasser - jetzt sind die Festplatten mit 37/38 Grad das heisseste.

----------


## farion

kann sein, dass man die Befehle nach einem Neustart wieder starten muss? - dann würde ich die gleich immer am anfang laden.

bye far

----------


## michel_vaclav

Hallo,

ja, klar, man muss die Befehle schon jedesmal aufs neue abarbeiten. Carni hat in diesem thread schon mal ein kleines script geschrieben, mit dem man das ganze automatisieren kann. Seitdem hör ich meinen Lüfter nur noch beim Start.

michel_vaclav

----------


## ThorstenHirsch

Kann's sein dass es nicht mehr funktioniert mit Kernel 2.6.4 und höher? Seit ich den hab (genauer gesagt 2.6.4-mm) funktioniert's nämlich nicht mehr. Ich habe ein enmic 8TTX3+ und alle 4 Befehle, die jetzt genannt wurden, ausprobiert:


```
setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 70=86
setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 95=1e 
setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 92=EB 
setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 D5=EB
```

Gruß,
Thorsten

----------


## michel_vaclav

> Kann's sein dass es nicht mehr funktioniert mit Kernel 2.6.4 und höher?


Doch, bei mir läuft es auch mit 2.6.4 (und allen Vorversionen (2.6.3 hab ich ausgelassen).

Gruß

michel_vaclav

----------


## Kentar

```
setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 D5=EB
```

Ich habe bei mir ja langezeit den Idle modus nicht hinbekommen, doch duch den Post oben, hab ich aus versehen mal den obigen befehl ausprobiert und mit Erfolg. Ich darf also vermelden, das beim Asus A7V333-x (also auch kt333) der obige Befehl funktioniert.

----------


## Rampage

Ich benutze das Programm "athcool".

http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/jacob...s.html#athcool

----------


## ThorstenHirsch

Aaaah, athcool  :Smilie: 
Damit funktioniert's auch bei mir wieder. Schön dass es dieses Programm auch schon unter Gentoo gibt.

----------


## Rampage

> Aaaah, athcool 
> Damit funktioniert's auch bei mir wieder. Schön dass es dieses Programm auch schon unter Gentoo gibt.


Ist ein Traum für Systeme mit temperaturgeregelten Lüftern.   :Cool:

----------


## adlerweb

Großes Danke!

Hatte immer Probelem, da mein PC zu heiß wurde... Schlecht für einen Keller, in dem man Getränke kühlen will  :Wink:  Jetzt läuft er sogar auf Passivkühlung... Fehlen nurnoch die Festplatten *weitersuch*

----------


## TRFxHannibal

Bekomme das athcool leider nicht zum Laufen...bin in der Konsole, habe root rechte, navigiere in das Verzeichnis, wo ich entpackt habe und gebe dann make ein...kommt nen fehler, bei make install ebenfalls...was mache ich falsch?

----------


## taylor

> .was mache ich falsch?


Du stellst schlechte Fragen  :Smilie:

----------


## TRFxHannibal

AMD Athlon XP 2200+ auf Asrock K7VT2 mit Suse Linux 9.1 Pro
beim Befehl "make" kommt folgender Fehler:

Dennis@linux:~> su
Password:
linux:/home/Dennis # cd /home/Dennis/Desktop/athcool-0.3.5
linux:/home/Dennis/Desktop/athcool-0.3.5 # make
gcc -O2 -Wall -I. -I/usr/include -DPACKAGE=\"athcool\" -DVERSION=\"0.3.5\" -c athcool.c -o athcool.o
make: gcc: Kommando nicht gefunden
make: *** [athcool.o] Fehler 127
linux:/home/Dennis/Desktop/athcool-0.3.5 #
linux:/home/Dennis/Desktop/athcool-0.3.5 #


und bei "make install" kommt:

Dennis@linux:~> su
Password:
linux:/home/Dennis # cd /home/Dennis/Desktop/athcool-0.3.5
linux:/home/Dennis/Desktop/athcool-0.3.5 # make install
[ -d /usr/sbin ] || install -m 755 -d /usr/sbin
install -s athcool /usr/sbin
install: Aufruf von stat für ?athcool? nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
make: *** [install-program] Fehler 1
linux:/home/Dennis/Desktop/athcool-0.3.5 #

----------


## stan

> AMD Athlon XP 2200+ auf Asrock K7VT2 mit Suse Linux 9.1 Pro
> beim Befehl "make" kommt folgender Fehler:
> ...
> make: gcc: Kommando nicht gefunden
> ....


- Hast Du denn den Compiler installiert?
- make musst Du nicht als root ausführen

gruß

----------


## TRFxHannibal

Welchen compiler und wie stelle ich das fest?

----------


## taylor

> Welchen compiler und wie stelle ich das fest?


Der GCC ist der Compiler. Und er wird offenbar nicht gefunden.
Höchstwarscheinlich hast Du ihn einfach nicht installiert.

Falls das so ist, fehlen Dir sicher noch etliche andere Pakete, bis Du selbst Software übersetzen kannst (binutils z.B., oder libc6-dev).

Am einfachsten wird es IMHO sein, wenn Du Dir ein athcool Paket passend zu Deiner Distribution suchst. Vieleicht ist es ja bereits auf Deinen CDs dabei?

Gruß,
Taylor

----------


## TRFxHannibal

Also ich installiere dann mal GCC, muss ich da nen bestimmten wählen?

----------


## TRFxHannibal

So, alle Pakete installiert...Fehlermeldung bei "make"

make: Für das Ziel »/home/Dennis/Desktop/athcool-0.3.5« ist nichts zu tun.

----------


## taylor

Das ist kein Fehler. Der Punkt "make" ist abgehakt, weiter geht's mit Deinem Howto.  :Smilie:

----------


## TRFxHannibal

linux:/home/Dennis # cd /home/Dennis/Desktop/athcool-0.3.5
linux:/home/Dennis/Desktop/athcool-0.3.5 # make install
[ -d /usr/sbin ] || install -m 755 -d /usr/sbin
install -s athcool /usr/sbin
install: Aufruf von stat für ?athcool? nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
make: *** [install-program] Fehler 1
linux:/home/Dennis/Desktop/athcool-0.3.5 #


Weiß jemand weiter?
Der Howto bringt mich nicht weiter  :Frown:

----------


## taylor

Dann lief beim "make" doch was schief, sonst wäre die Datei 'athcool' erstellt worden.

----------


## TRFxHannibal

mh...wie komme ich denn nun weiter?

./configure geht bei mir ebenfalls nicht, anscheinend kennt er den befehl gar nicht  :Confused:

----------


## McRip

dann hat das Programm wohl auch kein configure-Skript.
installiere dir einfach mit YaST den C++ - Compiler (eine der Hauptgruppen z.B. KDEkomplett) und übersetze das ganze mit make und dann ein make install ... wenn bei make was schiefgeht hast du wohl libs nicht installiert etc.

----------


## TRFxHannibal

geht alles, danke euch...
aber womit lese ich nun die temp aus?

----------


## Painkiller

Mit ln_sensors  :Big Grin:

----------


## TRFxHannibal

Habe mir gkrellm installiert, zeigt auch alles an, doch die sensoren für die temp kann ich nicht aktivieren...brauche ich dafür irgendwelche plugins?

----------


## TRFxHannibal

So, in der install von lm_sensors steht ja, dass man bei kernel 2.6 nur "make user" und "make user_install" machen soll...bei make user geht anscheinend noch alles, danach nicht mehr...siehe log:

Dennis@linux:~> su
Password:
linux:/home/Dennis # cd /home/Dennis/Desktop/lm_sensors-2.8.6
linux:/home/Dennis/Desktop/lm_sensors-2.8.6 # make user
grep: /lib/modules/2.6.4-54.5-default/build/Makefile: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
grep: /lib/modules/2.6.4-54.5-default/build/include/linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: kernel/include/sensors.hd: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/data.ld: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/general.ld: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/error.ld: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/chips.ld: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/proc.ld: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/access.ld: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/init.ld: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/data.ad: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/general.ad: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/error.ad: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/chips.ad: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/proc.ad: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/access.ad: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: lib/init.ad: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: prog/detect/i2cdetect.rd: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: prog/dump/i2cdump.rd: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: prog/dump/i2cset.rd: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: prog/dump/isadump.rd: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: prog/sensors/main.rd: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Makefile:245: prog/sensors/chips.rd: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  prog/sensors/chips.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/sensors/chips.rd prog/sensors/chips.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/sensors/chips.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/sensors/chips.rd
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  prog/sensors/main.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/sensors/main.rd prog/sensors/main.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/sensors/main.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/sensors/main.rd
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  prog/dump/isadump.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/isadump.rd prog/dump/isadump.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/isadump.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/isadump.rd
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  prog/dump/i2cbusses.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd prog/dump/i2cbusses.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  prog/dump/i2cset.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/i2cset.rd prog/dump/i2cset.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/i2cset.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/i2cset.rd
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  prog/dump/i2cdump.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/i2cdump.rd prog/dump/i2cdump.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/i2cdump.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/i2cdump.rd
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  prog/detect/i2cdetect.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/detect/i2cdetect.rd prog/detect/i2cdetect.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/detect/i2cdetect.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/detect/i2cdetect.rd
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  lib/init.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/init.ad lib/init.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/init.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/init.ad
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  lib/access.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/access.ad lib/access.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/access.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/access.ad
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  lib/proc.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/proc.ad lib/proc.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/proc.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/proc.ad
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  lib/chips.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/chips.ad lib/chips.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/chips.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/chips.ad
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  lib/error.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/error.ad lib/error.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/error.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/error.ad
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  lib/general.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/general.ad lib/general.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/general.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/general.ad
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  lib/data.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/data.ad lib/data.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/data.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/data.ad
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -fpic -Wall -O2  lib/init.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/init.ld lib/init.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/init.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/init.ld
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -fpic -Wall -O2  lib/access.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/access.ld lib/access.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/access.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/access.ld
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -fpic -Wall -O2  lib/proc.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/proc.ld lib/proc.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/proc.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/proc.ld
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -fpic -Wall -O2  lib/chips.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/chips.ld lib/chips.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/chips.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/chips.ld
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -fpic -Wall -O2  lib/error.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/error.ld lib/error.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/error.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/error.ld
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -fpic -Wall -O2  lib/general.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/general.ld lib/general.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/general.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/general.ld
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -fpic -Wall -O2  lib/data.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/data.ld lib/data.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/data.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/data.ld
( grep 'SENSORS SYSCTL START' /dev/null kernel/chips/*.c | \
  sed -e 's/:.*//' -e 's#^#kernel/include/sensors.h: #' ) > kernel/include/sensors.hd
grep: /lib/modules/2.6.4-54.5-default/build/Makefile: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
grep: /lib/modules/2.6.4-54.5-default/build/include/linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
cat kernel/include/sensors.h.template > kernel/include/sensors.h
awk '/SENSORS SYSCTL START/,/SENSORS SYSCTL END/' kernel/chips/*.c >> kernel/include/sensors.h
echo '#endif' >> kernel/include/sensors.h
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  prog/sensors/chips.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/sensors/chips.rd prog/sensors/chips.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/sensors/chips.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/sensors/chips.rd
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  lib/proc.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/proc.ad lib/proc.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/proc.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/proc.ad
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  lib/chips.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/chips.ad lib/chips.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/chips.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/chips.ad
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -fpic -Wall -O2  lib/proc.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/proc.ld lib/proc.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/proc.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/proc.ld
gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -fpic -Wall -O2  lib/chips.c | \
        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/chips.ld lib/chips.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/chips.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/chips.ld
grep: /lib/modules/2.6.4-54.5-default/build/Makefile: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
grep: /lib/modules/2.6.4-54.5-default/build/include/linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
gcc -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  -c lib/data.c -o lib/data.ao
gcc -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  -c lib/general.c -o lib/general.ao
gcc -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  -c lib/error.c -o lib/error.ao
gcc -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  -c lib/chips.c -o lib/chips.ao
gcc -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  -c lib/proc.c -o lib/proc.ao
gcc -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  -c lib/access.c -o lib/access.ao
gcc -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  -c lib/init.c -o lib/init.ao
bison -p sensors_yy -d lib/conf-parse.y -o lib/conf-parse.c
make: bison: Kommando nicht gefunden
make: *** [lib/conf-parse.c] Fehler 127
linux:/home/Dennis/Desktop/lm_sensors-2.8.6 # make user_install
grep: /lib/modules/2.6.4-54.5-default/build/Makefile: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
grep: /lib/modules/2.6.4-54.5-default/build/include/linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
if [ -n "kernel/include/i2c-dev.h kernel/include/sensors.h" ] ; then \
  mkdir -p /usr/local/include/linux ; \
  install -m 644 kernel/include/i2c-dev.h kernel/include/sensors.h /usr/local/include/linux ; \
fi
bison -p sensors_yy -d lib/conf-parse.y -o lib/conf-parse.c
make: bison: Kommando nicht gefunden
make: *** [lib/conf-parse.c] Fehler 127
linux:/home/Dennis/Desktop/lm_sensors-2.8.6 #

Weiß jemand Rat?

----------


## taylor

Spätestens jetzt sind wir vom Thema des Threads abgewichen. Das LM_Sensors Problem gehört IMHO hier nicht rein.

----------


## TRFxHannibal

ok, werde ein neues thema erstellen

----------


## Susu

Also ich hab mir heute auch mal athcool installiert und ich bin begeistert. Hatte früher unter WinXP (damals noch AthlonXP 1800) LVCool und fand das klasse. Jetzt mit athcool klappts auch supereinfach, und man muss sich nicht mit diesen setpci-Dingern auseinandersetzen (wozu ich nie Lust hatte *g*).

Vorher: CPU-Temp = 59-63° C (auch im Ruhezustand!)
Jetzt: CPU-Temp = 42-45° C im Ruhezustand,  bis 61° C beim Kompilieren und gleichzeitigem Mucke hören von Festplatte

Keine Soundaussetzer, kratzender Sound oder Performanceprobleme bis jetzt... Klasse!

Susu

----------


## TRFxHannibal

wie setzt man athcool denn auf on?

----------


## Susu

> wie setzt man athcool denn auf on?


*lol* Is nich Dein Ernst, oder? Naja, okay, als root in einem xterm o. ä. machst Du einfach "athcool on". Das war's schon. Hat doch gar nicht wehgetan, oder? Diese Info wurde ihnen präsentiert von http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/jacob...s.html#athcool

Susu

----------


## TRFxHannibal

Bin erst seid einigen Tagen bei Linux...aber thx dir   :Smilie: 

Edit:

Wie lasse ich das automatisch beim Start ausführen?

----------


## makukasutota

Bei Gentoo z.b. rc-update add athcool default
Bei SuSE kann man sicher was in Yast einstellen
Andere Distris k.a. Wenn du eine andere hast kannst du mal austesten "/usr/sbin/athcool on" in /etc/rc.d/rc.local einzutippen. Ich gib aber keine Garantie das der Rechner danach nicht explodiert. 

Edit: Ups... War wohl doch schon etwas älter der Thread...

----------


## seppelrockt

OK, ich habs hier gerade mit athcool probiert und der Rechner ist innrehalb von 3 Minuten von 61 °C auf 52°C runter (ich hab ein risiges Balkonfenster zur Südseite und damit Bullenhitze im Zimmer). 

Hab mich ansonsten noch nicht sooo damit beschäftigt - bei hoher CPU-Last wird der Rechner doch automaitisch wieder nornmal getaktet, oder?

----------


## makukasutota

Ach ja, bei mir waren es 50 -> 38. Zu deiner Frage: Er wird doch gar nicht erst runtergetaktet. Das was sich verändert ist nur das der Idle Modus sich sozusagen noch mehr runterfährt.

----------


## seppelrockt

> Bei Gentoo z.b. rc-update add athcool default
> Bei SuSE kann man sicher was in Yast einstellen
> Andere Distris k.a. Wenn du eine andere hast kannst du mal austesten "/usr/sbin/athcool on" in /etc/rc.d/rc.local einzutippen. Ich gib aber keine Garantie das der Rechner danach nicht explodiert. 
> 
> Edit: Ups... War wohl doch schon etwas älter der Thread...


Für SuSE: als root für /usr/sbin/athcool das SUID-bit setzen (ich mach das mit Konqueror im Systemverwaltungsmodul, kann vielleicht jemnad kurz verraten wie das auf der  Konsole geht?) ACHTUNG: zumindest theoretisch stellt das setzen des SUID-bits ein Sicherheitrisiko dar (auch hier sind Hinweise für eine bessere Lösung mit gleichem Erfolg gern gesehen). Dann in /etc/init.d/boot.local die Zeile "/usr/sbin/athcool" eintragen und beim nächsten booten die Bootmeldungen verfolgen - da wird die Ausgabe von athcool angezeigt. Jetzt wirds automatisch beim booten ausgeführt - läuft bei mir prima: wenn ich NWN zocke, hab ich problemlos wieder die volle Performance und Temp, ansonsten Inet und Mucke bei 15° C weniger.

EDIT: Leider habe ich mit de hier angegebenen Links nicht rausbekommen, wie dieser Stromsparmodus prinzipiell funktioniert - außer die vage Aussage, dass der Prozessor vom FSB entkoppelt wird (???) Würde mich schon interessieren.

----------


## makukasutota

zu deiner frage:




> Das HLT Signal welches vom normalen Idle-loop durch den Linux Kernel benutzt wird, bringt leider alleine keine große Energieeinsparung bei Athlon und Duron Prozessoren. Um eine wirkliche Energieeinsparung zu erlangen, muss man den Prozessor in den STPGNT (Stop Grant) Zustand versetzen. In diesem Modus wird der Prozessor vom FSB getrennt und der Energieverbrauch kann signifikant gesenkt werden.

----------


## blub

Schade, athcool führt bei mir immer wieder zu plötzlichen Neustarts.
Liegt wahrscheinlich am billigen Netzteil.

----------


## WarEagle

Kennt einer von euch das Problem, dass das Netzwerk mit abgeschaltet wird?
Ich habe nämlich (seit Jahren) das problem beim AMD wenn ich diese Tools aktiviere, dass gleichzeitig die Onboard-Netzwerkkarte runtergeregelt wird.
Habe ich es aktiviert, dann habe ich
kopieren Client->Server ca. 8KB/sec
kopieren Server->Client ca. 9MB/sec

Starte ich auf dem Server einen Prozess der cpu braucht (z.b. Seti@home) dann geht die Transferrate auf 9MB/sec hoch.
Beim Stoppen von athcool etc ists übrigends dasselbe.

Jemandem sowas schonmal untergekommen?

----------


## derkostka

Hab das ganze nun auf Yoper auch mal getestet, geht wunderbar, bloß weiiß ich net wie ich das in den Systemstart bekomme (in welche rc ?)
Ein cooles Tool auf jeden Fall !   :Cool:

----------


## Die Borg

Besteht dieser Fehler auch bei Opteron CPU's?
Chipsatz AMD8111

----------

